# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  predložene promjene za "teške" pacijente

## pino

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/lakse...-clanak-156863




> Hrvatsko društvo za humanu reprodukciju predlaže da se što žurnije na  listu lijekova uvrste antagonisti GnRH.
> 
> 
> Ističu da u manjim IVF centrima nisu nužna dva ginekologa i dva  embriologa već je dovoljan po jedan uz uvjet dostupnosti rezervnih  stručnjaka.
> 
> 
> Struka izdvaja da je cijena sekundarnog postupka s odmrznutom jajnom  stanicom od 4500 kuna preniska i predlažu da HZZO plaća od 5500 do 6500  kuna.
> 
> 
> ...





> *Zamrzavanje zametaka: Bez  dobne granice 12 besplatnih postupaka*
>  Hrvatsko društvo za humanu reprodukciju predlaže da se što žurnije na  listu lijekova uvrste antagonisti GnRH. Ističu da u manjim IVF centrima  nisu nužna dva ginekologa i dva embriologa već je dovoljan po jedan uz  uvjet dostupnosti rezervnih stručnjaka. Struka izdvaja da je cijena  sekundarnog postupka s odmrznutom jajnom stanicom od 4500 kuna preniska i  predlažu da HZZO plaća od 5500 do 6500 kuna. Izdvojili su i dobre  strane zakona. Besplatno liječenje sa šest IVF postupka i šest  inseminacija, bez dobnog ograničenja, pravo je kakvog nema u svijetu.  Plaćanjem postupaka izvan bolničkih limita liste čekanja skraćene su na  manje od šest mjeseci, a zahvaljujući novoj opremi kvaliteta liječenja   podignuta je i ujednačena u svim centrima u Hrvatskoj.


ovo su značajni prijedlozi i trebalo bi ih prokomentirati

----------


## nina1

meni se ne sviđa ovo :

"Zamrzavanje viška zametaka treba također dopustiti i ženama s  ponavljanim neuspjehom izvantjelesne oplodnje što podrazumijeva da žena i  nakon tri ili više postupaka nije zanijela."

koliko će žena imati višak zametaka ako se ne ukine oplodnja samo 3 jajne stanice ? malo , ja prva ne ...
je ne spadam niti u jednu skupinu koja je navedena ... niti imam 40 niti sam low responder niti mm nema najtežu dijagnozu .... niti oplodnjom 3 js nemam viška zametaka ...
super za one kojima ove promjene nešto znače...
ja sam još uvijek za pad ovakvog zakona ....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam shvatila da je svima koji su navedeni dopušteno i oplodnja više od 3 j.s. i zamrzavanje zametaka jer jedno bez drugog mi nema smisla

----------


## tikica_69

Prvo, moramo biti svjesni da se nece sve promijeniti preko noci i da  izmjene treba traziti mic po mic inace nista od toga.
Meni ovo zvuci obecavajuce iz nekoliko razloga.
Prvi, struka je napokon javno rekla da ima nedostataka.
Drugi, struka je predlozila najspornije - oplodnju vise od 3 js i  zamrzavanje zametaka (ne u onom obimu u kojem bi zeljeli, ali polako...)
Treci, prijedlog o stavljanju vecine lijekova na listu HZZO-a je veliki  financijski plus mnogim parovima
Ljudi ovo je pomak na bolje, nije krajnje rjesenje svega ali hajmo to prvenstveno pozdraviti a onda ukazivati na daljnja rjesenja.
A sto se tice individualnosti pristupa bas svakom pacijentu, tu stavku necete  naci ni u jednom Zakonu o MPO.
Ovo je mali korak, ali po mom misljenju, ovdje trebamo poduprijeti  struku jer nije bas ni njima lako u ovoj zemlji sa ovakvom vlasti.

----------


## pino

> A sto se tice individualnosti pristupa bas svakom pacijentu, tu stavku  necete  naci ni u jednom Zakonu o MPO.


Kako ne? Baš taj princip se nalazi u odluci Ustavnog suda Italije kojom se ukidanju slična ograničenja. 
Svaki zakon - dakle svi europski zakoni osim njemačkog i švicarskog - afirmiraju baš individualni pristup pacijentu kroz ne-zabranju oplodnju svih j.s.

Da li je ovo pozitivni pomak - bio bi, kad bi bio *prvi* korak u promjenama. Ali stvar je u tome što će ovo biti *zadnji* korak u promjenama u praksi. S takvim promjenama se može živjeti, i tu se slažem - odnosno broj zakinutih pacijenata će biti relativno malen, ali neće nestati. Broj zakinutih pacijenata bi nestao tek kad  bi se  napravila jednostavna formulacija "oploditi koliko je potrebno" umjesto nabrajanja liste iznimaka.

----------


## Marnie

> Ovo je mali korak, ali po mom misljenju, ovdje trebamo poduprijeti  struku jer nije bas ni njima lako u ovoj zemlji sa ovakvom vlasti.


Slažem se s ovim. Struka s ovim prijedlozima na "mala vrata" uvodi dobre promjene, jer drugačije ne mogu zbog nerazumjevanja i ucjena ministra. 
Btw. ja sam isto kao i Mali Mimi shvatila da će se svim kategorijama nabrojanim u članku odobriti i oplodnja više od 3 js i zamrzavanje embrija.

----------


## Bebel

Hm,
ja sam...
-ispod 40
-5 pokušaja (jedan trudnoća iz FET-a...m.a.)
-MM-OATZ
mogla bi proći po ovome, ali teško da će sve predloženo uvrstiti... 
Možda nakon moje 40-te :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## cranky

Ok, ovo je predloženo, nije baš divno, ali baby steps prema naprijed.
Ali sad tek treba šerif reć svoje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BHany

ovo je loše i diskriminirajuće

ovako će zacementirati loš zakon začepljujući usta većini nezadovoljnih

moj primjer će i dalje biti slijedeći koji sam već navodila samo ću ovaj put uzeti npr. našu ninu1 koja ovog časa ne spada niti u jednu od navedenih skupina, ona mora višekratno ugrožavati svoje zdravlje kako bi ušla u jednu od navedenih skupina (npr. višekratni neuspjeh) 
do tad će biti liječena supstandardno uz nadu da će njeno tijelo dobro reagirati i da će ostati trudna zbog svoje lakše dijagnoze
ali njoj neće biti omogućeno najbolje liječenje jer da joj se omogući najbolje liječenje, ona bi možda mogla samo iz jedne stimulacije (uz možda nekoliko fetova ostati trudna)...ovako će vrlo vjerojatno morati na nekoliko stimulacija i punkcija kako bi imala tri-četiri transfera u kojima je realno da ostvari trudnoću...da zaboravih...živeći stalno u strahu od trojki jer za nju nema niti zamrzavanja 3. zametka ...jer ne ulazi u povlaštenu kategoriju
sramota
žele nam začepiti usta i izvući se s lošim zakonom
sa zakonima i posebnim propisima radim svakodnevno
nikada nisam susrela zakon koji nabraja iznimke ...a da ih je uspio sve nabrojati...čim počnemo nešto pobrojavati, sutra dođe stranka koja je slučaj kojeg se nismo sjetili

----------


## BHany

i ne vjerujem u baby steps
ne mislim da struka misli loše, to ne
ali mislim da loše misli ministar kojem je ovo način da ne mora promjeniti zakon i da se pohvali kako je učinio nešto dobro

ali ovo nije dobro, ni na mala ni na velika vrata
a ovo pišem kao osoba koja po dva kriterija ulazi u povlaštene...i svejedno mislim da je to diskriminirajuće
i stvarno ne vidim zašto bi neka 25-godišnjakinja mora prolaziti teži način...svima bi nam trebalo biti omogučćeno da sa što manje postupaka dođemo do željenog cilaj...e sad što meni treba 10 stimulacija...zašto bi 25-godišnjakinjai sto morala proći 10, ako može s fetovima zatrudniti iz 1 ili dva stimulirana postupka
uf, ja sam baš ljuta

----------


## Bebel

Kad čujem pojam: teški pacijenti...uvijek mi se vrti upit MM koji je nakon jedne ministrove izjave na tu temu, cijeli zbunjen rekao: _...zar mi nismo težak slučaj zbog same činjenice da ne možemo imati djecu..._

----------


## pino

Ali ja sam prvo htjela komentirati prve stavke iz članka: 

Prvo, ovo je samo prijedlog. Hoće li proći u ovom obliku koji je predstavljen u ovom članku, to je pitanje. 

(Tikice, oni predlažu uvrštenje antagonista, što znači Cetrotid, a ne proširuju druge liste lijekova)

Znači, uvjete za licence će napokon dobiti i ostali privatni centri ako se ukine uvjet na dva ginekologa i dva embriologa. To je bio način na koji su poneke liječnike do sad držali u šaci, i iskreno me zanima da li će taj prijedlog proći. Zanimljivo je da je to prva i izgleda struci najvažnija stavka. 

Drugo, obratite pažnju na to koliko je zamrzavanje-odmrzavanje j.s. SKUPO. Ako se traži 6,000kn po postupku odmrzavanja j.s. - čija uspješnost *po transferu* može biti dobra, ali po započetom postupku je vjerojatno duplo niža (pošto mnogo postupaka uopće ne dođe do transfera), kao što se vidjelo na plitvicama - onda se vidi nerentabilnost tog postupka, pošto je FET u najskupljoj privatnoj klinici bio 3,000kn po postupku, s boljim postotkom uspjeha (30%). 

Treće, pravo na pokriće troškova liječenja NIJE dio zakona, već podzakonskih akata koje mogu već sutra mijenjati. Osim toga, pokrivenih 6 postupaka imaju i zemlje u nasem okruženju, npr. Slovenija.

----------


## Bebel

> ali mislim da loše misli ministar kojem je ovo način da ne mora promjeniti zakon i da se pohvali kako je učinio nešto dobro


X

----------


## pino

A ono najvažnije - je da se sad normalno liječenje svugdje u svijetu proglašava povlaštenim statusom. 

Ovako je struka - a pod time, budimo realni, mislimo na samo jednu osobu - pružila način Milinoviću da loš zakon održi na snazi. Jer bez baš ovakvih ustupaka zakon bi pao na ustavnom sudu. Zakon ovakav kakav jest (pun kontradikcija i isključivosti) nema šanse opstati pred ijednim tijelom koje koristi zdrav razum, a presude u Italiji i na Europskom sudu za ljudska prava to potvrđuju. Ali uz ovakve iznimke on nažalost ima šanse opstati i ostati. I zato ja "struku" - a tu mislim na jednog čovjeka - smatram Milinovićevom desnom rukom, enforcerom i enablerom - tj. onim tko Milinovićevu volju sprovodi i omogućuje. Nažalost, on sebe vjerojatno smatra borcem za pacijente u ovom slučaju - ali na duge staze ovakvi neodrživi kompromisi samo će produžiti staž jednog lošeg zakona. Na kratke staze su jednostavan izlaz iz neodržive situacije, ali to samo produžava agoniju. Što duže zakon ostaje na snazi, to će ga biti teže promijeniti. 

I 10-15% je daleko malena procjena parova koji su zakinuti. Samo idiopata ima 10-15%. A svi oni će morat čekati da 3 puta ne uspiju da bi im onda pružili realniju šansu. I gdje je tu endometrioza?

----------


## pino

I još da dodam - iako se u članku tvrdi da se onkološkim bolesnicima mogu oploditi više od tri i zamrznuti, postoji slučaj kad je klinika tražila od povjerenstva da dopuste oplodnju više od 3 baš u slučaju kad je to bio zadnji pokušaj, spermiji se nisu mogli dobiti jer je sjemenovod bio oštećen operacijom i sjeme nije moglo biti zamrznuto... A povjerenstvo ih je odbilo. Mene srce boli za takve slučajeve.

----------


## BHany

da spriječavaju da zakon padne na ustavnom sudu ili danas - sutra na nekom međunarodnom tijelu
gase vatru
a i dalje se igraju zdravljem i životima ljudi...sudbinama...još smo uvijek njihove male figurice u čovječe ne ljuti se (ne ljuti se ako nisi 'povlašten', pa što ako te pojedu...ti još imaš vremena dobiti 'šesticu')
još uvijek smo jedini koji ćemo imati povlaštene statuse za pojedine građane, dok će oni drugi biti građani drugog reda...

----------


## pino

S ovim ustupcima će mnogi nezadovoljnici biti ušutkani. Ja neću. Ja već imam svoju djecu i ne tražim najbolje liječenje za sebe, nego za SVE. A ovakvim ustupcima će se dogoditi samo to da će parovi tražiti svaki mogući način da upadnu u neku od "povlaštenih" kategorija... Možda krivotvorenjem spermiograma... ili ubrajanjem pod low responders na čudne načine... ovako će postojati jedno liječenje za one obične, a drugačije liječenje za one s vezama. Mene je ovakav postupak "struke" strašno razočarao. 

I ponavljam, baš me zanima kako će se to pravno izvesti.

----------


## BHany

a tek smijurije da će se to omogućiti bez izmjena ovog zakona...
mislim to ovaj zakon sigurno ne može omogućiti, ali kako kod milinovića može i usmeno
kako ne bi onda i podzakonski akt mogao mjenjati snagu zakonskog dokumenta
sigurno ćemo opet čuti o novim lingvističkim dosezima koji su svoj vrhunac eto dostigli upravo u formulaciji ovog zakona, pa se putem tih kolosalnih formulacija može protumačiti i pravilnikom propisati i nešto posve suprotno od ono što svaki normalan, pismen ili čak i onaj čija je svakodnevni posao tumačenje i provođenje zakona, može pročitati iz texta zakona

----------


## BHany

pino istovremeno smo pisale 

ja pak vrlo vjerojatno po barem dvije kategorije ulazim u 'povlaštene', ali isto ne mogu ušutjeti..
i isto tako smatram da je ovo sramotno i mislim da se treba boriti za one koji će ostati diskriminirani, prostiv otvaranja sive zone, protiv cementiranja lošeg zakona, protiv ugrožavanja odtalih kategorija, protiv podjele, protiv činjenice da će jedni optimalno (ne povlašteno) liječenej dobiti dok drugi neće

----------


## Kadauna

Čestitam još jednom našem profesoru na iznimno dobrim pregovaračkim sposobnostima  :Smile: ))

Sad je ugovor s HZZO-om v žepu, pacijenti će dobrim dijelom biti smireni ovim izmjenama, šef mirne duše i dalje može tvrditi da ima najbolji zakon u Europi i u svijetu, rekla bih MIRNA BOSNA!
*
ŽIVJELA HRVATSKA,* to da imamo zakon 100000x zakrpan, to nema veze..... a tek sad što vidim mogućnosti dodatne za iskorištavanje zakona, za razne interpretacije!?

----------


## vikki

Slažem se s BHany i ninom. Loše, diskriminirajuće, mazanje očiju javnosti i pacijentima, ministar se hoće izvući, struka pokunjeno sad predlaže neke izmjene, ma fuj. Meni u 40. ne trebaju povlastice jer mi ne koriste, koristile bi (dale veće šanse) onima koji ne pripadaju ni jednoj od nabrojenih kategorija, ali, gle, oni ih nemaju. Tko je ovdje lud?

----------


## mare41

da, vikki, jedino mi koji smo iznad 40, ujedno i low responderi razmišljamo o licemjerstvu konkretno te kategorije, dat ćemo im da im se oplode sve jajne stanice, al ko im kriv što i tako nemaju više od 2, ta kategorija mi je najjača. Ostalo je opaka diskriminacija koja ostavlja prostor za različite malverzacije, tako karakteristične za našu državu. U ovome nema baš ništa dobro (al nekima će pomoći, samo ne navedenom broju, nego će ih biti puno manje).

----------


## Tia

> Slažem se s BHany i ninom. Loše, diskriminirajuće, mazanje očiju javnosti i pacijentima, ministar se hoće izvući, struka pokunjeno sad predlaže neke izmjene, ma fuj. Meni u 40. ne trebaju povlastice jer mi ne koriste, koristile bi (dale veće šanse) onima koji ne pripadaju ni jednoj od nabrojenih kategorija, ali, gle, oni ih nemaju. Tko je ovdje lud?


slažem se u potpunosti.

i da dodam liste čekanja u Rijeci prije nije bilo a sad je ima.

i nadam se da ne misle stvarno da će stajati



> Zamrzavanje viška zametaka treba također dopustiti i ženama s ponavljanim neuspjehom izvantjelesne oplodnje što podrazumijeva da žena i nakon tri ili više postupaka *nije zanijela*.


je ako se ne varam neplodnost je nemogućnost začeća i/ili iznošenja trudnoće do kraja zar ne?

----------


## TrudyC

Slažem se u svemu s BHany (ženo ti si moj heroj!) i moram vam naglasiti jednu stvar koja tu nigdje nije spomenuta: MEHANIZAM provođenja ovih "iznimaka". Hoče li se morati okupljati povjerenstvo za potpomognutu oplodnju (ili kako se već zove) svaki put kad doktori naiđu na "težak" slučaj? Tko će ocijeniti jedan slučaj "teškim"? Hočemo li sad morati prolaziti još jedno dodatno povjerenstvo prije postupka koje će nam dati ocjenu u karton? U stilu Može zamrzavanje ovima s velikim plusom ili Ovima ne može s velikim minusom pa da doktori znaju kako nas hendlati???

----------


## ina33

Ovo je poboljšanje u odnosu na postojeći užas, ali mislim da aktivizam treba ostati na liniji talijanskog rješenja - ukidanja defaultne zabrane oplodnje više od 3 js i zabrane zamrzavanja zametaka za sve parove, tj. - neka procjenjuje liječnik za svaki par ponaosob, a ne da propisuje zakon. Upravo zbog gore navedenoga - teški parovi od toga neće puno benefitirati, nego će im se šanse sa smiješnih, napraviti u... ono, barem standardne. 

Oni koji bi mogli benefitirati od omekšavanja nekih odredbi bili bi - opća populacija MPO korisnika.

----------


## ina33

Jedini stvarni benefit mogao bi biti par koji ima iza sebe 3 IVF-a, ali imat odrađena 3 IVF-a to znači puno bačenog vremena u suboptimalno liječenje.

----------


## ina33

I drago mi je da su makli bar s toga da moraju bit svugdje 2 ginića i 2 embriologa.

----------


## goodwitch

*TrudyC* potpisujem tvoj post..
pa povjerenstvo nije nikakava garancija da će se nešto odobriti,baš dapače čini mi se kao mazanje očiju i izlaženje u susret "teškim" slučajevima , a u biti će se na taj način mnogi možda dobiti odbijenicu..
npr. kao par koji je *pino* spomenula  :Sad: 

*ina33* a to što ne bi morala biti 2 ginekologa i 2 embriolaga mislim da je samo izlaženje u susret onima koji su ili idu u privatne vode...i mislim da su neki zbog takvih stvari i podržali ministra :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Ogla, konkretno mi je drago zbog Poliklinike Vili i Škvorca, neka privatnika, konkurencija je, po meni, uvijek dobra, i za pacijente, i za struku.

----------


## goodwitch

*ina33 * pretpostavljam da si meni odgovarala,a ne ogli  :Smile: 
ma nemam ja ništa protiv privatnika i neka je konkurencija ,ali samo sam htjela skrenuti pažnju na isto što je već i *pino* iskomentirala u gornjem postu- da se na taj način neke dr. držalo u šaci,a i da to ne bi trebalo biti u rangu sa puno važnijim dijelovima zakona..

----------


## ina33

Je, tebi, sori, imate avatare sličnih boja, a ja uvijek u svom površnom letu po postovima...

----------


## anddu

Iako po MM-ovom nalazu spadamo u tzv. teške pacijente (iako bi ja sve neplodne parove stavila u tu kategoriju jer očito da smo svi teški pacijenti kada moramo tražiti pomoć medicine) ovo mi ne miriše na dobro. Izborna je godina pa se bojim da je ovo samo kako bi naš vrli ministar pred izbore pobrao koji plusić. Valjda misli da ćemo, ako napravi neke ustupke, sve ono loše što je učinio zaboraviti :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina1

> I drago mi je da su makli bar s toga da moraju bit svugdje 2 ginića i 2 embriologa.


meni ne....
ako nema jednog ili drugog , u nekim klinikama ne možete u postupak ili imate transfer ranije jer nema biologa i nema ga tko mjenjati a zna se koliko čekamo za postupak ...

----------


## ina33

> meni ne....
> ako nema jednog ili drugog , u nekim klinikama ne možete u postupak ili imate transfer ranije jer nema biologa i nema ga tko mjenjati a zna se koliko čekamo za postupak ...


Koliko kužim, napisali su uz uvjet dostupnosti zamjenskog.

----------


## mare41

> Koliko kužim, napisali su uz uvjet dostupnosti zamjenskog.


 Piše da je to uvjet kad se ima 1.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Šta po tome bi i VV trebao raditi nedjeljom?

----------


## ina33

> ...Ali na duge staze ovakvi neodrživi kompromisi samo će produžiti staž jednog lošeg zakona. Na kratke staze su jednostavan izlaz iz neodržive situacije, ali to samo produžava agoniju. Što duže zakon ostaje na snazi, to će ga biti teže promijeniti.


Da, i apsolutno se slažem s ovim!

Kratkoročno - za neke kategorije poboljšanje, dugoročno, za svih (pacijente, liječnike, općenito, za stanje MPO-a u Hrvatskoj) - medvjeđa usluga, jer nas zabetonirava kao zemlju lošeg MPO-a.

Apsolutno je točno da se standard liječenja proglašava "povlaštenim" statusom. 

Kao kad bi se, primjerice, ugradnja stenta proglašavala "povlaštenim statusom", za one koji bi, bez toga, 100% umrli, a za ove kod kojih je rizik tipa 50%, a... šta se može, protivi se onome što kaže trenutni zakonodavac....

----------


## aenea

Baš mi je žao da nemam sad vremena komentirati ali ovo me dobro nasmijalo. Nastavljamo u revijalnom tonu.

----------


## bublica3

Slažem se s tobom *pino*, ovo je ustupak za povlaštene skupine. Gase vatru kako je *BHany* napisala, žele uljepšat situaciju kako zakon ne bi pao na ustavnom sudu.

----------


## mare41

> Šta po tome bi i VV trebao raditi nedjeljom?


 Mene čudi kad se ne radi nedjeljom, nije mpo jedini koji tako radi (ili bi trebao).

----------


## Jelena

Stalno se spominje starost žene kao jedan od najvećih problema, a ovime će opet dio pacijentica postati istovremeno starim i konačno dobiti status teških pacijentica. 

Dio cura uskoro će se naći u situaciji da imaju iza sebe 3 neuspješna IVF-a, da ih je stigla 35., da su se u tom vremenu generirali problemi kojih nije ni bilo na početku liječenja kad su ih još zavlačili s inseminacijom i koji su možda sada nepremostivi. Uznapredovat će endometrioza, narast će miomi, zaliha stanica će se smanjiti, više neće reagirati na stimulaciju kao nekad i niti će imati više od 3 stanice za manevar.

A da su odmah liječene po standardim metodama, ne bi niti došle u takvu situaciju.

Ovime su definitivno diskriminirani lakši slučajevi. Njih bi se možda odmah "riješili" oplodnjom dovoljnog broja stanica, a ovako će ih dugo navlačiti po klinikama.

----------


## VedranaV

Koje je to rasipanje novaca, za ne vjerovati... Mislim na sve skupa, u paketu. Da ne spominjem igranje sa zdravljem, za to su ionako već pokazali da ih nije briga.

----------


## ina33

> A da su odmah liječene po standardim metodama, ne bi niti došle u takvu situaciju.
> 
> Ovime su definitivno diskriminirani lakši slučajevi. Njih bi se možda odmah "riješili" oplodnjom dovoljnog broja stanica, a ovako će ih dugo navlačiti po klinikama.


xxx. I za trošenje novaca i svekolikih resursa, od kojih je paru ipak najbitnije vrijeme, samo što početnici neće imati taj osjećaj, neće moći to tako hladno-objektivno sagledati (nisam niti ja mogla).

----------


## Mali Mimi

Istina rijetko tko od početnika se interesira i zna uopće u što se upušta i kolike su šanse da im se ostvari trudnoće sa ovim ograničenjima

----------


## goodwitch

u današnjem Večernjem čitam da je na članak "zameci će se ipak smjeti zamrzavati" reagirao prof.Šimunić i upozorava da ni Društvo ni on nigdje nisu spominjali da struka traži promjenu zakona i slobodu u zamrzavanju zametaka,a da naslov članka govori baš suprotno.Objašnjava da je struka vrlo zadovoljna novim rezultatima medicinske oplodnje.Liječnici su zadovoljni,piše Šimunić,među ostalim i zato što se i sada zametke može zamrzavati u posebnim okolnostima.Štoviše struka predlaže da se razmotri mogućnost povlaštenog statusa za manji broj neplodnih parova koji ograničenjem oplodnje na tri jajne stanice imaju slabiji uspjeh IVF-a.Istodobno struka se protivi gomilanju zamrznutih zametaka koji se uglavnom ne koriste.

----------


## cranky

Poltronizmu presvjetlog nam dr Šimunića nikad kraja  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BHany

ja isto došla zakolutati :Rolling Eyes: 
nije vrijedno drugih komentara

----------


## vikki

> ja isto došla zakolutati
> nije vrijedno drugih komentara


*X*  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Aurora*

Ma cijeli ovaj Zakon i sve sto rade od njega pretvorilo se u farsu. Niti sto znaci pisana rijec, niti je uopce vazno tko si sto kako tumaci. Pacijenti smo svima u smislu konteksta Zakona na zadnjem mjestu, a doktori ce se vec pobrinuti za sebe i svoje interese. Pa cak i ako se njihovi interesi poklapaju sa nasima (uspjesnost postupka) meni osobno to malo znaci kada ne mogu biti sigurna sta se zapravo radi sa mojim jajnim stanicama...

----------


## mare41

Aurora, potpisujem, jad tuga i čemer, više nije ni dobar izraz lud zbunjenog...samo zapravo to sve dokazuje istinitost tvog potpisa....ljudi koji su čitali članak su mi rekli da dobro što se sve vratilo na staro (tako oni tumače predložene izmjene) dok nisam objasnila da ni to nema veze s mozgom, niti će u praksi biti tako kako zvuči, ma sve jadnije i jadnije.

----------


## taca70

Konačno su mi se kockice posložile, bilo mi je previše čudno da je Š uputio baš onakav prijedlog promjena kako je prvo pisalo u večernjem.Učinilo mi se da je to, iako mali korak za pacijente ipak preveliki korak za struku.

----------


## vikki

> Ma cijeli ovaj Zakon i sve sto rade od njega pretvorilo se u farsu.


*X* *!* Samo što je to u ovoj državi normalno pa se nitko ne uzrujava osim onih kojima je na štetu.

----------


## tlatincica

I dok se oni pikulaju sa mojim jajnim stanicama moje zdravlje i život odlaze u nepovrat... Tko mari za par kolateralnih žrtava?

----------


## Marnie

Ovo se sve više pretvara u farsu. Da li tu itko misli na nas?!? Još jedna generacija uništena kroz eksperimentiranje...

----------


## jo1974

mene zanima kad če taj ustavni sud napokon donijeti svoj pravorijek,ma ja bi sve ovo na europski sud pravde cijeli hdz zajedno sa š i ostalim dupelizcima,oprostite mi na izrazima ali sam svega sita dosta mije svega baš.........

----------


## bubi33

> mene zanima kad če taj ustavni sud napokon donijeti svoj pravorijek,ma ja bi sve ovo na europski sud pravde cijeli hdz zajedno sa š i ostalim dupelizcima,oprostite mi na izrazima ali sam svega sita dosta mije svega baš.........


Ovo i mene zanima.....

----------


## Gost

Istina je da bolje išta nego ništa , ali ne mogu da ne komentiram našu struku ili koga već. 
Stalno se govori za ženu da je najbolje da rađa do svojih nekih 36 jer je poslije kao rizično ....bla .....bla.....bla..... znate što hoću reći ...... a i uostalom ja osobno ne bi htjela svom djetetu biti baba ....... 
Udala sam se sa 22 po tome ispada da bi 18 godina trebala se mučiti po oplodnjama da bi mi struka i zakon smjeli pomoći , malo apsurdno . 
Pomozite mi sad a ne poslije 40 !!

----------

